# A couple of our 2012 foals



## Leeana (May 7, 2012)

So far we have two foals on the ground, three more to go....

*Hustler of GCF *(Graham's The Gambler x Red Rock Kid's Sweet Independence)

Classic Futurity Nominated / Foundation bred. Foaled May 1, 2012.












*Pokerface of GCF* (Graham's The Gambler x Wauk A Way Kitty)

Classic Futurity Nominated / Foundation bred. Foaled May 6, 2012.
















Thank you for letting me share, its been a emotional couple months here, these foals sure help...it's been two years waiting....

Leeana Hackworth

*G*reen *C*reek *P*ony *F*arm


----------



## Minimor (May 7, 2012)

Congrats on a couple of nice babies Leeana!! They look like they were well worth waiting for!!


----------



## little lady (May 8, 2012)

Congrats! Beautiful foals and Pokerfaces momma is stunning!


----------



## Jill (May 8, 2012)

They're beautiful, Leeana



I been "watchin" them on FB


----------

